# Considered self-quarantine until flu season over???



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Has anyone thought about self-quarantining themselves/family until the flu season is over or at least peaked? Seems like a good way to stay away from the virus, plus a very good, longer range drill of prepper items.
A local just died from flu which led to a heart attack. As a professional he may have spread the virus to his clients, even before he had symptoms. Scary thought.
The flu virus can be contagious 24 hours BEFORE someone comes down with symptoms. And then is contagious for up to 5 days AFTER being sick.
Anyone staying home for awhile?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Most families (even homesteaders) have at least one person working outside the home, so its tough to do.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Most people have little clue of what it would take to quarantine themselves. 

You would have to isolate yourself from anywhere another human has been within the last 24 hours. Won't be able to touch any money or any other surface or object another human has touched for 24 hours.

For those with kids, its impossible to do.  

Here's an example:
A lumber yard worker has the flu and the virus is on his hands, the crane picks up a block of lumber and loads it onto the delivery truck. The worker uses his hands to guide the load and unhook it. The lumber is delivered to your property and dropped off without any interaction from you. Then they leave and you go touch that lumber... =>>Infected. 

Its really difficult to isolate yourself.. you basically can't have any human interaction with anyone or any object others have touched. 

Of course, as is probably obvious, the more you do to isolate yourself the more you reduce the chances of infection, but true quarantine is damn near impossible.

The best solution is to just get a flu shot, keep up your vitamin C levels, wash your hands frequently, and carry some of that hand sanitizer with you and use it frequently.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

It's possible to self-quarantine if you you are retired or don't have to work outside the home and if you handle your mail with plastic gloves.

If you have already seen this, please forgive me for reposting, but it may be of help to those who have not seen it:

Every flu season, I have been taking elderberry syrup (homemade, or commercial: Nature's Answer brand, or Sambucol) at least 3 times a day. Every year, my office is Cold & Flu Central, and with an open cubicle environment, they all exchange bugs. One gets sick, they all get sick eventually. Over and over again. I have been the only one in our entire group to not to ever get a cold or flu. (Before getting to know the powers of the Tamiflu-type action of elderberry, I used to be a cold & flu MAGNET.)

Be well y'all!


.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

My elderly parents quarantined themselves in their retirement community when the first flu diagnosis came through. While they live in a community, they closed the door and stayed inside. Part of the cost to live there is provided meals and the staff were happy to bring them meals, pick up the dishes, bring them their mail, etc. They even offered to do their laundry if need be. While it's not 100% quarantine, it was pretty good for the type of community they live in. Neither got sick.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

We have been avoiding crowds, such as a walmart on a Saturday LOL. I am rethinking going to an indoor expo type activity this year too. Coincidently, I am using up my food stock at this time to just restock with fresh and to see how long my stock would last, so I'm not even shopping at this time. Just the two of us, so no real need to go out. 
With kids, it would be hard I think.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Agree Murby there are those little things that aren't often thought about...the mail, contact with anything someone else has touched, but even then, with time (24 hours) between them touching and you touching, the virus will likely have "died."
I am retired, and have mostly enough supplies to last for awhile, but I do need to get mail (at the post office!!!) and to pay bills. But while there, exposure to air containing sprayed particles from a sneeze can make you vulnerable.
I just wondered if anyone else has thought of those types of things. 
Some of the prepper books/articles describe isolation during a pandemic...which we aren't into...yet...but definitely staying away from people and where they associate can give you a better chance of not getting the flu.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Dress up and go to Walmart in one of these, I Dare you!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

they'd likely change my choice of clothes to a white jacket!!! and haul me away to a looney bin.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

anniew said:


> I am retired, and have mostly enough supplies to last for awhile, but I do need to get mail (at the post office!!!) and to pay bills. But while there, exposure to air containing sprayed particles from a sneeze can make you vulnerable.


The post office can forward your P.O. mail to any address, for any length of time. If you do this, be sure to ask them when you need to renew it (I think it might be six months, a year??).


.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I need the mail to get my bills...but that is do-able and only a minor problem.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Murby I know by the time I get to the tea and coffee isle the LEO would be escorting me out the door...


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Latest studies indicate flu is also spread by aerosol means. Contact and droplet isolation procedures would help, but not be totally effective.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

light rain said:


> Murby I know by the time I get to the tea and coffee isle the LEO would be escorting me out the door...


You know, with all the people cops come into contact with, I wonder how they keep from getting sick all the time....


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

In a normal flu season I would not. I get a flu shot and run the risk. I do take easy precautions- like others avoid abviously crowded places etc.

Now if we ever get that flu super event, I do have a plan in place to avoid people. Stock up on food, supplies etc.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

We already had the flu but I currently making very minimal (for me) trips to town to reduce bringing home germs. Right now there is a stomach bug going around in town and I DO NOT want that!! Too many of us here and it would be awful to get!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm trying to stay away as much as I can. I have lots of food and water on hand. I went out on Friday to the duty doc. to get some muscle relaxant. there were very few that weren't coughing most of the time and not bothering to cover. another lady and I kept our faces covered with our scarf. I don't know if that helped. I probably should be feeling it by now. I've never had a flu shot. ~Georgia


----------



## txadams (Dec 7, 2015)

anniew said:


> Has anyone thought about self-quarantining themselves/family until the flu season is over or at least peaked? Seems like a good way to stay away from the virus, plus a very good, longer range drill of prepper items.
> A local just died from flu which led to a heart attack. As a professional he may have spread the virus to his clients, even before he had symptoms. Scary thought.
> The flu virus can be contagious 24 hours BEFORE someone comes down with symptoms. And then is contagious for up to 5 days AFTER being sick.
> Anyone staying home for awhile?


Even for a homesteader it is nearly impossible to avoid an outbreak. Many isolated Alaska and Canadian tribes were wiped out during the epidemic of 1918. Don't listen to those pseudo-intellectual celebrities - get vaccinated!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

duh, what "pseudo-intellectual celebrities are you referring to? I NEVER pay attention to "celebrities," unless they are qualified in their chosen field (science, medicine, etc.) and are reporting on that. Even then, they often contradict each other. That's why we have a brain, to evaluate what has been reported, then make up our own mind.
But thanks for your input.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

txadams said:


> Even for a homesteader it is nearly impossible to avoid an outbreak. Many isolated Alaska and Canadian tribes were wiped out during the epidemic of 1918. Don't listen to those pseudo-intellectual celebrities - get vaccinated!


I do get the flu vaccine every year. Even if it’s not a match it still protects. But as far as quarantine: Gunnison, Colorado did successfully quarantine themselves and avoid influenza during the Spanish Flu epidemic.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

anniew said:


> duh, what "pseudo-intellectual celebrities are you referring to? I NEVER pay attention to "celebrities," unless they are qualified in their chosen field (science, medicine, etc.) and are reporting on that. Even then, they often contradict each other. That's why we have a brain, to evaluate what has been reported, then make up our own mind.
> But thanks for your input.


I’m guessing he’s referring to anti vaccine celebs like Jenny McCarthy and Jim Carrey.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks, Lisa. When I said I don't pay attention to "celebrities" I wasn't kidding. I don't even know who those two are that you listed.


----------



## wendygoerl (Apr 30, 2005)

I used to get a cold usually once a year. Worked 11 years as a cook. That place closed four years ago, and I think I've gotten a cold once since. Based on my experience, I'd say the top three ways of catching cold/flu are being in a place with a lot of people (counts if you're an employee at a place of business, doesn't count if you're a customer during low-flow hours), being in close proximity to someone who is sick, and having to deal with a draft for more than a few minutes (doesn't matter if the draft is hot or cold).

Sure, it's technically possible to contract the flu from something someone touched several hours previously, but with even a small time/distance separation, the chances drop of drastically. (Unless you've got a draft irritating you.) So I'd say quarantine is overkill unless you've got some serious outbreaks near you.

As for flu shots and dying from the flu, these numbers are cooked. In the first case, there are umpteen strains of the flu, and when someone is hospitalized with one, they almost never check to see if it's a strain that the annual shot was aimed at--they just *assume* that someone who didn't get their shot contracted a shot-covered strain of the flu _because _they didn't get their shot, or if they _did_ get a shot, they _*assume*_ it's a milder case than they would have otherwise. Both make flu shots look more effective than they really are. In the second case, those who die while having the flu almost always have another condition that's already sapped their immune system and/or ability to function. And flu shots qualify as "immune sappers," mainly because they have toxins (More aluminum than you'll get from cooking in your pots and pans, for one) added to them under the unproven theory that these irritants will improve your immune response to the virus.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wendygoerl said:


> I used to get a cold usually once a year. Worked 11 years as a cook. That place closed four years ago, and I think I've gotten a cold once since. Based on my experience, I'd say the top three ways of catching cold/flu are being in a place with a lot of people (counts if you're an employee at a place of business, doesn't count if you're a customer during low-flow hours), being in close proximity to someone who is sick, and having to deal with a draft for more than a few minutes (doesn't matter if the draft is hot or cold).
> 
> Sure, it's technically possible to contract the flu from something someone touched several hours previously, but with even a small time/distance separation, the chances drop of drastically. (Unless you've got a draft irritating you.) So I'd say quarantine is overkill unless you've got some serious outbreaks near you.
> 
> As for flu shots and dying from the flu, these numbers are cooked. In the first case, there are umpteen strains of the flu, and when someone is hospitalized with one, they almost never check to see if it's a strain that the annual shot was aimed at--they just *assume* that someone who didn't get their shot contracted a shot-covered strain of the flu _because _they didn't get their shot, or if they _did_ get a shot, they _*assume*_ it's a milder case than they would have otherwise. Both make flu shots look more effective than they really are. In the second case, those who die while having the flu almost always have another condition that's already sapped their immune system and/or ability to function. And flu shots qualify as "immune sappers," mainly because they have toxins (More aluminum than you'll get from cooking in your pots and pans, for one) added to them under the unproven theory that these irritants will improve your immune response to the virus.



Do you have a link backing up your “science” on this, because There actually ISN’T any aluminum in yearly flu vaccines.

But here is some info from a reliable and non-crackpot source about aluminum when it IS actually in vaccines.

http://media.chop.edu/data/files/pdfs/vaccine-education-center-aluminum.pdf


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I guess we could all wear a mask while the flu scare is on. I've seen many people in our grocery store ,WM and others with them on.. they look like the ones I wear for painting, caulking and whatnot. ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> I guess we could all wear a mask while the flu scare is on. I've seen many people in our grocery store ,WM and others with them on.. they look like the ones I wear for painting, caulking and whatnot. ~Georgia


If I had underlying health issues I might. Though I don’t know how much it protects anyone.


----------



## reubenT (Feb 28, 2012)

just eat in such a way that your immune system is so strong nothing can get ya down. A high brix all raw diet would do it. But in the mean time I use grapefruit seed extract in drinking water. And if something does start coming on when I forgot to keep the stuff in my water, I make pine needle and plantain tea and drink it for my water. A gallon a day if I need it. That significantly reduces illness and usually limits it to just mild symptoms where I don't have to stop work.

However I find in winter when i eat at church potluck, I commonly start getting symptoms 3 days later, and then realize I forgot to put grapefruit seed extract in my water. Happened again and I'm starting to feel something coming on, so I got the seed extract back in my water and keep working. Just a slight sore throat and sinus at this point. Hope it doesn't get any worse. It usually doesn't when I hit it with something.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Well dang, one of my condo mates has some kind of awful stomach bug. Vomiting, diarrhea, fever and stomach cramps. He has quarantined himself to his bedroom and en suite bathroom. He went to the emergency clinic but it was busy 4 hour wait. Came home, using Sambucol, vitamin C, and plenty of electrolyte replacement. Feel sorry for him but know there is a good chance we'll all get it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

no really said:


> Well dang, one of my condo mates has some kind of awful stomach bug. Vomiting, diarrhea, fever and stomach cramps. He has quarantined himself to his bedroom and en suite bathroom. He went to the emergency clinic but it was busy 4 hour wait. Came home, using Sambucol, vitamin C, and plenty of electrolyte replacement. Feel sorry for him but know there is a good chance we'll all get it.


Oh no. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

no really said:


> Well dang, one of my condo mates has some kind of awful stomach bug. Vomiting, diarrhea, fever and stomach cramps. He has quarantined himself to his bedroom and en suite bathroom. He went to the emergency clinic but it was busy 4 hour wait. Came home, using Sambucol, vitamin C, and plenty of electrolyte replacement. Feel sorry for him but know there is a good chance we'll all get it.


Maybe if you stock up on supplies in case you get it, it will skew fate in your direction. Are you traveling anytime soon? That would be the worst hell....traveling with a norovirus type of thing.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> Maybe if you stock up on supplies in case you get it, it will skew fate in your direction. Are you traveling anytime soon? That would be the worst hell....traveling with a norovirus type of thing.


I was supposed to fly out Thursday, going to see if there is a replacement available. A couple of us hit the stores for supplies, can't hardly move in here LOL. But sure glad we got them, a bit of comfort anyway. Poor guy was on an international flight home Monday and yeah it was one of those countries that aren't up on hygiene.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

anniew said:


> Has anyone thought about self-quarantining themselves/family until the flu season is over or at least peaked? Seems like a good way to stay away from the virus, plus a very good, longer range drill of prepper items.
> A local just died from flu which led to a heart attack. As a professional he may have spread the virus to his clients, even before he had symptoms. Scary thought.
> The flu virus can be contagious 24 hours BEFORE someone comes down with symptoms. And then is contagious for up to 5 days AFTER being sick.
> Anyone staying home for awhile?


I guess me being a Cranky Old Hermit is finally paying off........I have limited exposure to the public at large these days.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Nah schools frown upon kids missing school so it's a must to go in public


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Read last night that more than 1,000 people suffered flu related deaths in Texas last week. So decided I'd go to WM at 2 am, instead of daytime or after work, to buy groceries. Thought it was a good idea to shop when others are sleeping.

https://www.ksat.com/news/more-than...-related-deaths-in-texas-last-week-data-shows


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

We keep a container of hand sanitizer between the front seats of the van. I bought a extra big bottle and refill smaller bottles. I like the idea of doing the shopping when others are elsewhere but am hesitant of being out after dark and alone. I would probably gauge it so I get out of the vehicle to shop at 7:00am.

Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think the deaths of people over 65 are even added to the statistics. In WI I read the doctors are only "required" to report deaths from flu on people/children 12 and under.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I never totally quarantine myself, as I believe a certain amount of exposure builds my immune system, but I do stay away from crowds during the day. I go food shopping very early or later at night. 
I do not get a yearly flu shot, but compromised with my Doc, and got a pneumonia shot a couple years ago. Many people don't die from the flu, but die from complications of it like pneumonia.

My belief is that the healthier I am at all times, the less chance I will get ill from the flu or other infectious stuff. And if I do, I won't get as sick. So I try not to eat many processed foods, and do other things, although I'm not obsessed. I take more zinc and Vit C and walk in flu season.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> I guess we could all wear a mask while the flu scare is on. I've seen many people in our grocery store ,WM and others with them on.. they look like the ones I wear for painting, caulking and whatnot. ~Georgia


I was thinking about that. Wear a mask and nitrile gloves. Haven't seen anyone wearing even a mask.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Just get your gut flora in order. Flu can be thrown at me n I never get sick. Never ever. Sugar n processed crap feeds bad gut flora. healthy fermented and raw foods feed good flora. Your immune system is your gut flora. Your body is a dynamic machine. Feed it what it needs. Research n learn. A good start is dr Bergman on YouTube. Holistic Doctor. Begin with good gut flora. Without gut flora you can take all vitamins you want, you won't digest them. We live in symbiotic relationship with bacteria. It even controls your brain. Crave sugars? That's the bad gut flora telling you to feed it. 

Stay healthy everyone.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I've been sick since thursday with a really bad chest and head cold. I'm throwing everything at it except the kitchen sink trying to get rid of this bug. It's not the flu as far as I can tell, but this one has had me down for the count for the last three days. I did get my flu shot this year. I hate being sick ...
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## wonderwmn (Feb 2, 2018)

I had fever, sinus drainage like crazy and chest congestion. Was in bed 2 days with fever and thinking I'd die or go to the Dr in a few days. Fever left, still wasnt well but well enough to be out of bed. Just kinda sat around,read a lot,watched tv a lot and took naps when tired. During all this time I drank lots of water and ate nourishing foods. I thought it was a very strange illness as my appetite never left me and any illness usually effects my appetite. It lingered tho. I am still occasionally blowing my nose and coughing a little. That is 5 weeks. I had the flu shot. I think because of the shot,it affected me less . I never went to the Dr. because in that Dr office are lots of sick people that I dont need their germs added to my misery.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

A little boy the next town from me died from the flu. I rarely go out, and when I do, I never touch anything I don't look real hard at, and never touch my face, either. Effectively self-quarantined, I guess.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Ohio Rusty, are you feeling better yet?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I took a friend to see her 9 year old niece in a gymnastics competition. About a hundred pre-teen kids and 300 spectators in a small gym with over head heaters, but no HVAC. As soon as I entered and felt the warm stale air, I thought, " Well, this is how I catch the flu." Will see. After working in a prison, married to a school bus driver, I've learned to wash my hands and keep my hands out of my mouth, nose, eyes.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

At Urgent Care right now with my daughter. She has a sore throat, fever, body aches, and vomiting. Please God let it be strep.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> At Urgent Care right now with my daughter. She has a sore throat, fever, body aches, and vomiting. Please God let it be strep.


Sorry to hear that, hope it's over quick!! And she feels better.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

no really said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope it's over quick!! And she feels better.


Thank you...It’s strep. Onto antibiotics she goes...and prednisone to take down the terrible swelling.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> Thank you...It’s strep. Onto antibiotics she goes...and prednisone to take down the terrible swelling.



jeez it is weird that we are happy that is "just"strep. Glad for you guys, good luck.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

keenataz said:


> jeez it is weird that we are happy that is "just"strep. Glad for you guys, good luck.


Thanks. Hoping she feels better after the Augmentin really kicks in. While returning home to live to save money while in law school chafes sometimes, she is very happy to be here while she is sick. Everyone wants their Mom when they are sick.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> Thanks. Hoping she feels better after the Augmentin really kicks in. While returning home to live to save money while in law school chafes sometimes, she is very happy to be here while she is sick. Everyone wants their Mom when they are sick.



Or my wife


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

keenataz said:


> Or my wife


True. Like I want my husband. He takes good care of me when I’m sick. But C is only 22 and far too busy for a husband.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I've been mostly at home since mid January. Not by design, just result of various issues and the nasty winter weather. I've been to church once, to beauty shop for haircut, stopped at grocery store for milk and this week for an eye exam. Only visitor was a grandson who works at Walmart but seems to avoid catching the flu. I do walk to the end of my drive to my mailbox daily. I wash my hands first thing when I return to my house and after handling the newspaper and the mail. I've never had a flu shot and so far (I'm 75 next month) never had the flu. I went to school when the Hong Kong flu had half the students out sick, I took care of my dh when he got the flu, worked with the public for 25 years and never got it. I used to keep antiseptic wipes in my office and wipe off doorknobs, arms of chairs and my desk I'm not saying I never will, but so far so good! BTW my dh always got a flu shot and he nearly always got the flu. I don't take flu lightly as I lost my neighbor to it three years ago.


----------

